

Google, Microsoft ask German government to address spying during Obama visit - mrich
http://zeenews.india.com/news/world/berlin-still-has-questions-after-us-internet-firm-spy-talks_855115.html

======
mrich
This has also been widely reported in German media, unfortunately this was the
best English article I could find.

German: [http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzpolitik/treffen-mit-
minis...](http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzpolitik/treffen-mit-ministern-
internetfirmen-bitten-merkel-um-hilfe-a-905822.html)

